# Skyrim MODs and DLC



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2018)

I've successfully installed a few MODs for Skyrim on the Xbox One, not least these recommended in this video:






I've also installed the Bruma MOD - seems to be more landscape than dungeons at the moment, though the dungeons I've seen have tended to be quite big and it's nice to see different equipment about. It also has a nice soundtrack.


----------



## Bugg (Jun 13, 2018)

Do you follow Gopher's Youtube channel, Brian?  He's into modding Skyrim in a big way, although it is PC-centric so maybe not much use to you.  You might find it interesting, though.  He's got a lot of let's play videos for the game, too.  I really enjoyed his Witcher 3 content 

Beginner's Guide to Modding Skyrim - YouTube


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm afraid not - my PC isn't good enough to run Skyrim properly so I'm pretty much stuck with the Xbox One version, and any mods released for that.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 14, 2018)

*PS4 Peasant reads the thread, and softly weeps*


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 21, 2018)

thaddeus6th said:


> *PS4 Peasant reads the thread, and softly weeps*


Well you’re one up on my daughter, she plays it on my old PS3. I have it on pc so didn’t bother getting it for the PS4 as well.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, but she has a lockpicking set and I don't.

*continues playing small violin*


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 21, 2018)

Nope her younger sister has the lock pick set, which reminds me I must get it back. Not that a beginners set is that pricey.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01NA08OJO/?tag=brite-21


----------

